# How much overdue is cause to worry?



## BlueHeronFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

I'll start by saying we ran the buck with the ladies, rather than hand breeding, so I don't have exact dates on every doe. (Though I did see most of the breedings. It's great being home all the time now!)

But just out of curiosity, when you _do_ have exact dates and they are overdue, how many days late makes you worry and/or think of inducing? Does it vary by breed? Are some more notoriously "on time" than others?

Last year we had three kid: 145, 150 and 151 days. Nubians.

Just looking for a bigger picture.

Thanks!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Just was told by a lady in N. Ca who raises boers and alpines she hand bred and one went 161 days , delivered tripelts


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

It's normal for Nubians to go past 150 days. Mine usually kid at 150-152 days, but I've had them go from 140-155 days here. I think if one went beyond 155 days, I'd consult my vet.
Kathie


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Waaaaayyy back before we induced (our first year in goats) we had all of our Nubians go past 150 days. Many went at 151-154 days but we also had a few that went longer; including one that freshened at 159 days. And no, I didn't or wouldn't call my vet for that. 

We no longer wait for our does to freshen... they do so on my time, not theirs! :lol

Sara


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

BlissBerry said:


> We no longer wait for our does to freshen... they do so on my time, not theirs! :lol
> 
> Sara


 :laughcry I love it.

Well we have one I think is at 153. I didn't see the breeding, but am pretty sure.
I'm not allowing myself to worry since I can't be sure.
I think it'll be today, though. This morning, from the back, she doesn't even really look preggo anymore - all the babies have dropped underneath and her bag is totally full.

She is an eating machine, though. I would think she would stop if delivery was impending. But what do I know-- I've never been pregnant.


----------



## ecftoggs (Oct 26, 2007)

We hand mate or AI everything here and our average day for our Toggs is 153-154. So that means we have several go to 156 and never get concerned. We have had a whole line that went overdue everytime (up to day 162). Seems like the overdue ones just have a big single or twins around here.
Yes, some of ours will stop eating but others never want to miss a meal and will stuff themselves with hay or belly up to the feed bunk right through the delivery.
Mary


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

> Yes, some of ours will stop eating but others never want to miss a meal and will stuff themselves with hay or belly up to the feed bunk right through the delivery.


Same here! :lol Some even still have their heads in the hay and squatting to deliver kids. Now, that's what's called *spitting 'em out" in the south. 

:rofl Now, if we want to get technical here.....what exactly determines the due date? The conception date or the egg implanting to the uterine wall??? Uh, this is where I see that blasted doe grinning! :twisted Only her body knows when to start labor, so don't sweat the small stuff!

LOL...or as Sara stated....they kid on *MY* appointed due date!!
Kaye


----------



## goatsareus (Jan 21, 2008)

I once had a doe go 156 days, but that is unusal for me. The kid was very well developed, needed castrated and disbudded almost immediately!

Beth Zaring
Wellston, Ohio


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

"She is an eating machine, though. I would think she would stop if delivery was impending."

Nyla this year...after her morning grain was put in the kidding pen, where a few hrs later we saw PUUUUSH...eat hay...PUUUUSH...eat hay...even between kids 

piggie


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep - Peggy Sue ate until the major goo rope came out and then started eating again as soon as the three kids were out.
I am pretty sure she was 153 days this time. She got pregnant at my birthday party -- probably while that rooster was flying into my face.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Most of mine never quit eating and I have learned to make sure they have alfalfa pellets and hay available


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

BlueHeronFarm said:


> I am pretty sure she was 153 days this time. She got pregnant at my birthday party -- probably while that rooster was flying into my face.


Oh, is that what my sisters where talking about?! :lol


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

I just had one go 160 days -- and had an 9.1# doeling and a 8.4# buckling! Never again! I about didn't manage to get them out. 


Tracy


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 30, 2007)

I have an Alpine doe due 2/18, up untill 2 days ago she was HUGE ( i was thinking for sure at least twins ),and looked like she could pop at anytime, was laying down a lot too. But now, for the last two days she acts like she isn't even preggo anymore, and looks like she isn't cause the kid(s) have dropped - she really doesn't look preggo at all. I can feel the kid(s) very easy under her tummy in front of her udder - very lively little bugger - but i want her to deliver so bad ! I was also wondering how long they should be allowed to go over due as well - so good question :+)

I am sure of her breeding date as well - she was hand bred, and only bred once. Good luck with your girl ! As soon as i get home i'm going to go stare at her and try to will her into kidding - LOL !


----------



## Karen Bailey (Oct 26, 2007)

MiddleRiver said:


> As soon as i get home i'm going to go stare at her and try to will her into kidding - LOL !


Remember, a watched pot never boils...


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, my limited experience says you can start the countdown when you walk out and they don't look preggo anymore. Ours got on with it a few hours after that. 

Wow, Tracy - those are big kids!


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 30, 2007)

BlueHeronFarm said:


> Well, my limited experience says you can start the countdown when you walk out and they don't look preggo anymore. Ours got on with it a few hours after that.
> 
> Thats kinda what i thought too, but my girl was huge, but now hasn't looked preggo for going on three days ! I do hope she is waiting for the warmer weather tomorrow now though, as it has been below 0 all week - Fri. is supposed to be about 23 above though - so maybe ?


----------



## Tricia (Oct 26, 2007)

Same experience here as Beth in Ohio had. I had an Oberhasli yearling go 155 days, big kids and the buckling really needed disbudding which we did at 2 days.

My does usually kid in the 149-152 day range. If I have a doe not eating well and not moving well, I watch her very closely after Day 150.


----------



## Josie (Oct 26, 2007)

I had a doe (sold her last yr) who consistently went overdue. Not just a little over due but a LOT. 6 kiddings and I kept notes on all, she was hand bred and i don't think I made a mistake counting days. The average was 160 days. And yeah, the buck kids needed to be disbudded almost immediately.


----------

